# MK7 Crosspolo on Air



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.airsociety.net/2010/12/patrik-vw-crosspolo-air-suspension/ 

Suspension setup is in the article, pretty awesome little ride.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Do like!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah, thats dope.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbup: for sweden


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

that looks tight:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I wish we got cars like that over here  


Not a fan of the wheels though sorry. They look cheap on the car. Stretch some tires on the stocks and throw those back on :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

what chassis is it based off? does it use a Rear Beam?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

not sure


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

thats pretty sweet not gonna lie


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

That color is sweet


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

give me your car


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

****ing love it!


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

sandro_bit said:


> http://www.airsociety.net/2010/12/patrik-vw-crosspolo-air-suspension/
> 
> Suspension setup is in the article, pretty awesome little ride.


:beer:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

So dope.


----------

